# My first DIY - collapsable bag target stand



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not a DIY kinda person by any stretch of the imagination. However, I have about a hundred leftover 2x4's in my basement and just bought a bag target so I decided to build a stand for my back yard. I borrowed from a bunch of designs I've seen on this forum. As I was building it, I decided to make it able to be disassembled so I could store it when not in use. It turned out pretty good and is ridiculously simple. It's nothing but 2x4s, 3" drywall screws, and a couple of hooks. 

The top bar can be removed but when it's in place, it's really tight. The stand is pretty sturdy!

Here it is with the target on it:










And here it is with the cross bar removed.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice idea. I like the sturdiness of it with the ability to stow it away. Plus I'm a sucker for new looking wood construction.
Good job.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

i like


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

you look pretty dang handy to me!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks good but a suggestion if your open to it. If the top bar is too tight you can make some shims out of a coke bottle and put bewteen the spacer on the top to open the gap up a hair. If you leave it outside the moisture is gonna cause the wood to swell and lock up tight.


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

looks great!good job, for a finished look you should put a coat of linsead oil on it...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like an engineer built it ... nice job!!


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

Civil Engineer, to be exact. Which means it's 2x overdesigned and 3x overpriced 

Seriously, thanks for the suggestions, all. I take it inside every night but for the times when I forget, I'll definitely weatherproof it


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

bump so i can find this thread later. Me and the father in law are getting ready to build some sort of target stand


----------



## carnate617 (Mar 10, 2008)

another bump. I'm building this tomorrow


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!:darkbeer:


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great work Just dont forget to seal the wood with Thompson ......


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! I'm going to make one of those!


----------



## Luky (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey this is my first post! Bump for a great idea and so I can find it later to build. I like that it can be taken apart so easily. Thanks.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## sticknstrang (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice work, glad to see another Georgia boy on here even if you are a Jackets fan...LOL:boink:


----------

